# Cubecart New Order Email



## paulo (Dec 13, 2006)

Is there a way so that my CubeCart store only emails me when a trasaction has actually be approved by my Mechant company.

I usually receive an email from my store, then also an email from Authorize when the CC transaction has been approved or denied. But if the customer doesnt go all the way through with the transaction and does not enter cc info I still get the New Order email, which gets me worried that there might be something wrong with the Authorize end.


----------



## peteVA (Nov 11, 2007)

Well, maybe there is a problem.

I had something like that with another cart some years ago and I started emailing or phoning the people. I "saved" quite a few sales that way.
.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Check out this thread in the cubecart forums: 
Checkout Flow: Order Is Generated Before Payment? - CubeCart Forums

Post #15 contains a breakdown of how to edit cubecart to only send emails when there is a successful payment.

This is assuming you're using cubecart version 4


----------



## paulo (Dec 13, 2006)

Rodney said:


> Check out this thread in the cubecart forums:
> Checkout Flow: Order Is Generated Before Payment? - CubeCart Forums
> 
> Post #15 contains a breakdown of how to edit cubecart to only send emails when there is a successful payment.
> ...



Would have been good, but Im using CC3. Probably not going to upgrade for a while. Don't want to have to redo all of the Mods.


----------

